
Show HN: Tor_ssh.sh – One Command to Enable SSH via Tor to Any Ubuntu Server - NickBusey
http://www.nickbusey.com/code/2019-03-01-tor-ssh/
======
jhabdas
Please apply a license to the file.

~~~
NickBusey
The repo is marked MIT.

~~~
jhabdas
No, the file.

~~~
NickBusey
Is there a reason the file needs a License when the whole repo already has it?

~~~
jhabdas
Because people aren't going to copy the repo. They're going to copy your
script.

